# IAPLC 2010 TOP 27



## ravattar (2 Oct 2010)

http://aqua.andy.tw/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=164434


----------



## BigTom (2 Oct 2010)

Wow, a worthy winner I think, very brave scape. 4 is excellent as well.


----------



## Garuf (2 Oct 2010)

An excellent first post. 
Scape four should be no#1 in my opinion. Number one reminds me of those pictures that appear to move that you get in chinese restaurants.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Oct 2010)

OMG! no.4   incredible!

thats said, for me, theres some strange results.


----------



## Garuf (2 Oct 2010)

Yeah there really is, Mark. Not to put a downer on it but I'm suspicious of the judging.


----------



## Tom (2 Oct 2010)

It's 2nd and 4th for me - both are gorgeous. The flatness of the rocks in 2 is awesome. 1st place doesn't bother me at all, I don't like it. Not a lot of innovation there except those two, the others don't stand out for me at all.

Tom


----------



## Gill (2 Oct 2010)

What !!!!!!!!!! some of those rankings make no sense. Number 4 is Very Very Goood and draws you in. Number 1 I have seen before in many different scapes. Albeit not as detailed and thought out as this but in the same idea. Number 1 reminds me instantly of fishkillernomores budha scape.


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Oct 2010)

Well these are very bad qual photos not really help to make decisions, but give a good preview on the best ones. I will wait for the real shots as i am sure those are amazing just like in the past.

Blurry shot from a presentation, from a bad angle, really not gives back the real quality of these layout.

There are many great ones and i bet we all can set up different order on these rankings


----------



## Nelson (2 Oct 2010)

yeah,4 is something special.i like 2 as well.


----------



## zig (2 Oct 2010)

Thanks for posting ravattar! Number 1 has me disappointed though it wouldnt be the first time in this competition either! some great looking scapes nonetheless, just need better pictures now.


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Oct 2010)

how different could be with real photos>


----------



## Garuf (2 Oct 2010)

I think I prefer the blury one.


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Oct 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I think I prefer the blury one.


----------



## Tom (3 Oct 2010)

So do I strangely!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> So do I strangely!





			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I think I prefer the blury one.



maybe because it's got the 'appearence' of half a stop under exposure, rendering the background a bit darker.

The 'final' ful res image viktor has posted, looks over exposed to me,maybe by a a good full, stop!  a tad washed out.

i'd of looked to get the stones, partially in shadow.

it's a great scape though.


----------



## Tom (3 Oct 2010)

Yeah I think particularly the rock faces and foreground sand looked better darker, but it just doesn't look as neat in the actual shot. It looks flatter and longer too


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Oct 2010)

apologies to the original photograper - had to se what they looked like straight

still prefer number 4





dont really like number 1


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Oct 2010)

I can`t help but think that landscapes are becoming too much of an influence.

Dave.


----------



## Gill (3 Oct 2010)

Noticed on another forum that they are argueing over whether no.7 is a photoshop of a 2009 Entry.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Oct 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I can`t help but think that landscapes are becoming too much of an influence.
> 
> Dave.


Good point, Dave.

But I guess it's run by ADA who are 'Nature Aquarium' which is a concept largely based on transfering land-based nature scenes into the aquarium.

I'd like to see more Dutch influenced designs enter this contest, or even biotopes.  I hear Amano is a bit of a biotope fan but going by his comments in his first book, I doubt we'll see a Dutch aquascape ever make the Top 100.


----------



## John Starkey (3 Oct 2010)

I personally like the winning scape,it has got great depth and you could imagine yourself walking through there,but to be honest i think they are all very good even if they are not to our own personal tastes,what we have to remember is the hard work it takes to reach the level of these scapes and maintaining that level of clean looking tanks,
regards,
john.


----------



## Nelson (3 Oct 2010)

well the more i look at this the more i like it  8) .







i think the valley bit and sand is excellent.


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Oct 2010)

nr. 12





http://acuariorosa.com/2010/08/10/the-i ... test-2010/


----------



## MonoBarrientos (4 Oct 2010)

hi!
number 2 is great , the use of that rocks are brillant !!    
n. 4 and n. 9 are masterpieces too  8)    
n. 1... well, is a very very good tank. Not "win" for my taste, but is ok.    
------
n. 7....no comments....     :?   :silent: 

"Saludos" 
Guillermo


----------



## flygja (4 Oct 2010)

No 4 does it for me everytime. How the fish are swimming through that "loop" in the branches... so magical! I don't get the rules either... didn't No 12 finish 2nd in AGA2009? Whose results were announced way way way before IAPLC10 even started? 

I like no 2 but can't help thinking that its been shot with an ultra-wide to give it that super deep look...


----------



## Shadow (4 Oct 2010)

I believe AGA have auto selection where if you select it, it will automatically submited to IAPLC. So I guess there is come agreement between AGA and IAPLC.

I do not think no2 was shot with ultra-wide lens, check out the left side you should be able to see the glass frame which not really deep. The scape that make it deep.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Oct 2010)

18 is the most interesting for me, I love the shape and curve of the wood.  Some Im not really sure about, but that could also just be the way the photos look.

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (4 Oct 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I can`t help but think that landscapes are becoming too much of an influence.
> 
> Dave.



Definitely.


----------



## Gfish (5 Oct 2010)

First time I've really looked at results of one of these and one thing I must say, is how hard it has to be to do the judging!

I read what everyone else said before I looked at the pics, but I have to say, number one is quite amazing and looks like a perfect woodland scene with such strong greens and excellent lines in those trees. The time it must have taken to get such perfect vertical positioning and not make anything stand out and spoil the overall picture deserves recognition alone. But I love it and taking nothing away from the rest, all I can say is this one and possibly 5 or 6 others would have the winning vote from me.
Number 4 has immediate novelty value but my first thought was "should have gone to specsavers" lol it's a very cool design but would not hold long term appeal as some of the others would, I feel. I don't know how you guys judge these in your own minds, but the basics of initial impression, (wow factor) coupled with how long you can stare at it before wanting to move on, both matter to me.

Its so great to look at tanks of this level. It should as it's done with me, bring most folk back down to earth and re think their own designs and capabilities. That said, its always going to be a personal thing and in the end, thats the great thing about this hobby.

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## viktorlantos (5 Oct 2010)

one of our member posted this on akvakertesz.hu



Ivan Shishkin painting. It's nice to see how similar the first place to a landscape like this.


----------



## Gfish (5 Oct 2010)

Wow, that's beautiful isn't it!? I guess that exact pic could be scaped, and the hardest but possibly the most eye-catching and rewarding aspect would be those rolling mounds of earth and tree roots at the base.
Makes me appreciate that number 1 moreso


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Oct 2010)

For me its number 2. I was a bit disappointed to see number one first, just not too my liking probably but done very well we must admit. And if you are ever to visit a forest in Russia you could see that it looks 100% like the scape. This aloneprobably got a lot of points it really looks identical to real forest of Russia. Number four is original but a bit too dark to my taste.
As the competitiveness gets higher with the years all 100 or more first aquascapes are very beautiful and of a high standard.


----------



## Nelson (7 Oct 2010)

bit better pics on mac forum.

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... &sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Themuleous (7 Oct 2010)

Looking at them again, I really like the layered rock effect in number 8.

Sam


----------



## zig (8 Oct 2010)

Here's a picture from a different forum , it seems to be the winning shot, looks the same to me anyway as those posted here already.

Heres the first shot from this thread





and heres Stu's straightened out version from the next page (amazingly accurate!)





and the winner is!!   click on the image 





The fish seem to be some sort of cat fish clinging onto the tree trunks, You need to look hard to spot them!

Well done Pavel, congratulations


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Nov 2010)

No 37 was the one I picked out as my favourite.  Later found out that Amano also gave it his top marks too   Maybe I do have an eye for this malarky if not the hands. lol

Look where the main rockwork ends.  Looks like it as the very back of the tank.  And then look through the arch.  Looks as though those rocks through the arch are miles away yet they can only be an inch or 2 behind the main 'structural' rockwork.






AC


----------



## flygja (2 Nov 2010)

Awesome illusion of depth!


----------

